# Nice little fish from HBSP...



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Let's see if I have this photo uploaded figured out lol. From what I've been told and could research; it's a Palometa and it's not common to catch them this far north. Beautiful little fish.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep. Haven't seen one in SC in a while.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

havent seen one since the mid 90's


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Looks like one of the fish a fellow angler caught at Surfside. The DNR fish surveyor was excited as all get out because she couldn't identify it.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Big Rad said:


> Looks like one of the fish a fellow angler caught at Surfside. The DNR fish surveyor was excited as all get out because she couldn't identify it.


Tell Cindy I could have!


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Palometa are tropical; right?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

CodyV7Mc said:


> Palometa are tropical; right?


South Carolina is a sub tropical region.
It's not that odd of a catch honestly with the super warm water we have had in the summer past few years.

It's so warm here tarpon are breeding in SC now


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> South Carolina is a sub tropical region.
> It's not that odd of a catch honestly with the super warm water we have had in the summer past few years.
> It's so warm here tarpon are breeding in SC now


Nah, not gonna say it. :fishing:


----------

